# Quantum Cabo 80 reel barely used $150



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a Quantum Cabo 80 model CSP80PTSE. Used 3 times. Its a nice reel with 55lbs of drag. 
Visual condition 9/10
Mechanical condition 10/10
Located in Gaithersburg Md
$165 + shipping or will trade for near mint TLD-25


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Is it 150.00 as in the title or 165.00+shipping in the last sentence?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry, I meant to say $150 + $15 shipping but decided $165 shipped. Forgot to change title. 
If someone buys it and shipping is cheaper than $15 then they pay less.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

same size as an 8000 penn battle?
js


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

No its somewhere between a Battle 5000 and 6000. Closer to the 6000


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

1BadF350 said:


> No its somewhere between a Battle 5000 and 6000. Closer to the 6000


it has the same line capacity of the battle 8000


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Going on Ebay Please close this


----------

